
Bird that went extinct 136,000 years ago evolves again - okket
https://www.independent.co.uk/news/science/bird-extinct-back-from-dead-madagascar-white-throated-rail-a8908211.html
======
Scaevolus
The mutation rate across a genome is not constant. If a species has high-
mutation-rate genes with variations that help them adapt to new environments,
it can quickly differentiate itself and thrive in a new niche.

This happens in many fish, where they can transform from large saltwater forms
to smaller freshwater forms within a human lifespan:
[https://science.sciencemag.org/content/363/6422/81](https://science.sciencemag.org/content/363/6422/81)

~~~
thatoneuser
Fascinating! Didn't see any pictures so found an article talking about these
fish that did. Not sure if it's the same mutation but figured I'd share

[https://learn.genetics.utah.edu/content/selection/sticklebac...](https://learn.genetics.utah.edu/content/selection/stickleback/)

------
wjnc
The '94 book "The beak of the finch" [1] documents something similar. Natural
selection in finches can respond to environmental changes that quickly that
the researchers could see differentiation in action.

[1]
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Beak_of_the_Finch](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Beak_of_the_Finch)

